# Is it true that you get all the four seasons in Sydney ?



## maindoor (Apr 4, 2009)

It is really nice to hear that we have all 4 seasons in Sydney. Does it ever snow ?
Is water in scarcity ?

Maindoor.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

No it never snows. As for water scarcity, no as well. You will always have water coming out of your taps and electricity for your lights. However there are water restrictions so you need to use water wisely (i.e. for washing cars or watering plants). 



maindoor said:


> It is really nice to hear that we have all 4 seasons in Sydney. Does it ever snow ?
> Is water in scarcity ?
> 
> Maindoor.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Sydney Water - Water Wise Rules

Dolly


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

amaslam said:


> No it never snows. As for water scarcity, no as well. You will always have water coming out of your taps and electricity for your lights. However there are water restrictions so you need to use water wisely (i.e. for washing cars or watering plants).


Orange, NSW - One of the city receive snowfalls...
Orange, New South Wales - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Orange is 250 kms West of Sydney. It doesn't snow in Sydney (I heard there was a dusting of it in the late 1800s).



mahisasuran said:


> Orange, NSW - One of the city receive snowfalls...
> Orange, New South Wales - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

amaslam said:


> Orange is 250 kms West of Sydney. It doesn't snow in Sydney (I heard there was a dusting of it in the late 1800s).


You never know amaslam. My brother lives in Round Rock, near Austin, Texas and they had 2 inches of snow a few weeks ago!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

According to this: 
Does it snow in Sydney,Australia? - Yahoo! Answers

The last time it snowed in Sydney was 1836. So, when I say never I really mean: Not in my lifetime, my fathers or my grandfathers lifetime.

The coldest recorded was 2.8C which is over 35F, you need 32F to get snow.

For Texas although rare the coldest recorded was 15F hence you can have snow.




Aussiejock said:


> You never know amaslam. My brother lives in Round Rock, near Austin, Texas and they had 2 inches of snow a few weeks ago!


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

amaslam said:


> According to this:
> Does it snow in Sydney,Australia? - Yahoo! Answers
> 
> The last time it snowed in Sydney was 1836. So, when I say never I really mean: Not in my lifetime, my fathers or my grandfathers lifetime.
> ...


My last post was a bit of fun. First time in 20 years my brother has experienced a winter where temps. have been below 80F. However, 32F is the freezing point so no snow. It has to be slightly above that to snow. When it gets down there, if it has snowed, the snow freezes to ice. Having spent a good few winters in Scotland I know a bit about snow and ice. I have only, thankfully, experience frost, enough to de-ice the windscreen of the car, here in Sydney but who knows, the Blue Mountains aren't far away and with the peculiar weather we've had, it might get here this winter!! I say "peculiar" because of my, almost, 44years of experience of Sydney weather.


----------

